# Foster Litter #1 - Sabelle and kittens



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Kittens!!!!

I came home from work and went to check on Sabelle....and heard baby mews!!!

So far there are two boys, an orange tabby and a dilute orange tabby, and a torti girl. Mama Sabelle is still pretty round...so there may be more kits when I check on her tonight.

All the little ones have fat tummies, loud mews, and energetic little bodies. Perfect!

Despite my fostering experience I've only had a pregnant mum once before...is it normal for to to still seem VERY round? She's extremely shy now with the kittens and i wasn't going to stress her by touching her belly to see if there's more movement - any medical issue would be a big problem. How long should I wait to see if her belly reduces before getting anxious? All three kittens were dry, and I didn't see signs of continued labor...but she was very stressed so she could be hiding an issue. Suggestions??

And one blurry pic is all i could manage.  but you can sorta make out the torti girl and an orange kitten bum...lol. name suggestions are welcome!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Kittens??!!  How's mama doing now? Has she had any more? I think...3-5 kittens are the norm? Is this her first litter, as far as you know? 
It seems, that if there's going to be problems...it's for first time mama's... Many first time Mama's do really well tho', and make excellent mama's
All Paws Crossed for her and kits!

Will be watching for updates!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Hurray, kittens at last.


----------



## Wish (May 14, 2015)

Awe, can't wait to watch them grow. Mama is beautiful.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I snuck a few quick pics while I weighed the kittens tonight. Three healthy little ones 

Both boys are cream tabbies, my first look was a bit off...i was distracted 

Baby boy #1 - 111g 









Baby boy #2 - 102g 









Baby girl - 125g!









We'll see if she's done at 3. Sabelle seems quite alert, if tired. She's not pantong or showing sogns of distress...so I think she's likely done at 3. She's currently dozing off next to me (in her den) so she's begun trusting me a bit - no swats today. I did get one little hiss earlier, but I was pushing a bit.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Aww...how adorable. Glad to hear Mom and babies are doing well!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

She had another one this afternoon! A little black girl


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Hope she doesn't have any more hiding in there!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How is she doing today??


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, they are adorable.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

They're doing well  Sabelle was not happy with me for weighing the kittens last night, but we got through it ok. The little black girl weighs as much as the boys already, so that's very good news.

Everyone is nursing well, snuggling, and making adorable kitten noises


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh I missed this! So exciting!!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

More baby pictures! 

Mamma and kittens


One of the orange boys...not sure which, lol


Torti girl - who is at serious risk of being called 'Big Bertha' XD, she's a good 20g bigger than all the other kittens!


Little black girl - whose eyes are starting to peek open!


And the other orange boy. I was forced to give the boys sharpie manicures last night, so I can tell them apart. If that doesn't work I'll be giving them fool coloring spots on a paw, lol.


Also, I am REALLY enjoying having such a good camera to take these pics with. The last time I had kittens I just had a crappy point and shoot, and this is so much better. I took the pictures to show a friend of mine and her kids and even up on their gigantic flat screen the pictures are GREAT. The rescue is pretty thrilled with my photo skills so far too, it'll really help when the babies are old enough for adoption 

Please, help me name the babies! I'd love theme names - but can't pick.

Also...I'm embarrassed to say I've been spelling the mum's name wrong. I checked her paperwork last night (I finally was able to get her deworming spot-on onto her) and it's Cybele, not Sabelle as I'd thought. Whoops!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are getting big! Beautiful pictures. What camera are you using?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Sorry Jetlaya, i just saw your reply. It's a Cannon Rebel DSLR - i got it for myself with airmiles just over a year ago. I love it. 

I had to pick names for the rescue - orange boy who opened his eyes first is Ares, calm orange boy is Atlas, torti girl is Athena, and the sassy little black girl is Artemis.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So adorable! I love newborns, but my very favorite age is 4 weeks! You will have a fun month of cuteness overload until then!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Adorable babies!!! Enjoy, and congrats.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Cybele is getting more comfortable  last night she got up to eat while i was cuddling Athena! She hasn't left the kittens alone while I've been in the room before! She also didn't panic when i swapped Athena for Atlas, just kept an eye on me while she ate.

The only kitten who's eyes aren't all the way open is chill little Atlas, and he's close. They're startling to look more like kittens 

I think 3-5 weeks are the best...We'll see if i narrow it down more after a few litters Marcia.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my, they are all so tiny and adorable! Gosh I think you're a perfect fit to be a foster mom, librarychick!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeee! Mama is gorgeous, and the little orange boys are too cute for words.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh so adorable and they are great photos.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well this is embarrassing...one of the boys is a girl. Lol. Im 90% sure Ares is actually a girl after a second look this morning. I'll check again tonight, then I'll have to text the rescue.

On the plus side that means it'll be easier to get their weights right for sure...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww Becky, they're ALL adorable!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Baby Kitten Update!!!

They're growing so fast!

Ares, who is a girl AND a cuddle bug!




Athena, who has been usurped as biggest kitten by Ares!




Artemis, littlest and loudest






And last, our little boy - Atlas (he has the droopiest ears right now, it's adorable!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oooh ,dying of cuteness over here!!! They're adorable!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

They sure are! They've just started play fighting with each other and Cybele - Mumma does not enjoy having her faced munched on. XD

They've also started reacting to my voice. I've been talking to them since birth, but now they're waking up and moving towards me when I go see them. They also are preferring my voice to visitors - they still hate my SOs voice though, lol. Too deep for them i guess. Maybe they think he's growling, but they make baby hisses when he talks too much. Adorable.


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Ohhh goodness. I love kittens they are so cute! Athenas little face in that picture is adorable! Congrats Sabelle on your cute little kittens!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh man! What I wouldn't give to have babies in my house! Don't imagine Munch would love me for it, though


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The boys are SUPER interested. Artemis is gaining much slower than her siblings, so I started supplementing her today. To keep Cybele from getting upset I'm feeding Artemis upstairs...and the boys want to help. Lol.

As soon as she starts yelling both boys came running to save the baby, lol.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

*sigh* this is going to be one of 'those' weeks.

I emailed the rescue coordinator today about Cybele and kits. Artemis has lost weight, despite me feeding her, and Atlas is wobbly and turning circles...it almost looks like CH. Cybele has a big fat round belly, almost looks like she's still pregnant. She's had two doses of dewormers, but hasn't had any sign of worms in her stool.

On top of all the nonsense I've got going on, I'll be taking them to the vet this week. Keep your fingers crossed for them!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Librarychick, 
Keeping All Paws Crossed here, for your bunch there!!
Hope everything will be OK!
Sharon


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in updates - busy week!

The kittens started eating solid food two days ago and are all gaining weight like CRAZY! Artemis included! 

I had them all at the vet this morning, the vet thinks Cybele's belly is caused by worms. I guess she's found topical dewormer don't typically help with roundworms, so she gave me oral dewormer I'll use once all the kittens are over 500g.

She did think Atlas has Cerebellar Ataxia, but he's less wobbly even than he was a few days ago. He's eating well, gaining, and was the first to start using the litter box, so he's coping really well. That will improve with age, but he'll likely always be clumsy. The good news is that the vet didn't think it was all that serious, he's very lightly effected.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww...With little Atlas trying to hold up the world, I'd be wobbly to!
Glad they're all gaining weight now!
When do we get some updated pictures?! Hint, Hint!
S.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I love love love that you are fostering! All of your amazing knowledge and how well your care for your furkids will help these poor littles ones so much! 

 I'd have a tough time sending that little orange boy to a new home! I'm with 10cats.. MORE pictures!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have a BUNCH of pictures I need to go through, and I have a friend coming over to help socialize (read: cuddle) the babies tomorrow so I'm going to be taking more. I'll be going through pics tonight and will try and get a few up - as well as a link to the album. They're SO much bigger!!!

I'm glad he's got a very slight wobble - or I'd be seriously at risk of being tempted to keep him. As it is it's likely he'll adjust to being darn close to normal, so he's 'safe' from me! 

Thanks for the compliments Krissy  The vet was pretty impressed by my weight log for the kittens, and my amateur diagnosis for Atlas. I was saying Cerebellar Hypoplasia, and it seems Cerebellar Ataxia is very similar. I'm hopeful that he'll grow and adapt really well. I do have a video of him a few days ago, showing off his wobbles and circles, that I'll put on photobucket if you'd like to see it.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Pictures are uploading...but I'm off to bed.

Here's the album if you'd like to flip through - I'll post pics here sometime tm. *Yawn*

Kittens


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cuteness Overload!! Adorable kitties!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Pictures, as promised!

Athena (Who was the least cooperative kitten today...)






Ares (The most active kitten)






Artemis (I LOVE her little white eyebrows! XD)




Atlas (The wobbly boy)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I want them all........


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! They are ALL adorable!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Here's a quick video I shot tonight. They're all very adorable, running around and pouncing stuff now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

They're sooooo CUTE! 
I saw Atlas! Awwwww...he's adorable, precious baby boy!
S.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well, it's been quite a while since I posted updated kitten pics!

Quick update: The kittens are 8 weeks old today, Cybele is gone (she was spayed yesterday and will be moved onto a farm with a managed colony), and the kittens are MAD.

They're all ready to be adopted, so they'll be posted on the rescue's website this weekend 

And...pictures!

Ares


Artemis


Atlas (Who was NOT cooperative for photos this time...lol)


Athena


If you want to see all the pics (of which there are LOTS) of this litter you can look at my photobucket album: NASAP Fosters by Becky Shepherd | Photobucket


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Omg adorable!!!! I cannot believe they're already 8 weeks!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

With all the craziness of this summer I forgot to update you guys!

Atlas got really sick, a vet thought maybe distemper, so I gave him sub-q fluids and force fed him for a few days. Unfortunately this was just before our vacation, so rather than the litter staying at my place and my mum caring for them the whole litter went to the foster coordinator so Atlas could get the care he needed.

Before he got sick some friends of my SO came to visit the kittens and decided they wanted to adopt Atlas and Artemis - the two 'special' kittens! So they were pre-adopted, but when Atlas got sick the adoption had to be put off.

Luckily this story has a happy ending, as a course of antibiotics and the continuing extra care the coordinator gave him helped Atlas pull through and recover. Both the coordinator and the vet who saw him at his worst we're sure my quick acting and knowledge (in how to do subq fluids, particularly) were what saved him.

Atlas and Artemis were adopted last week, and I offered to send their new dad baby pics in exchange for updates 

Ares was also adopted last week, so the only kitten remaining is Athena the trouble maker. The rescue decided to place her with another litter of kittens to keep her busy until she's adopted.

Cybele was spayed, vaccinated, and went to live as part of a managed colony on a farm. The last I heard was she'd settled in and was getting along with the other residents well.

Even with the trouble I had with. My first litter I can't wait to foster again!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Becky, 
Such Awesome news! You Rock!:thumbup:
YAY! For Atlas (my fave, of course! ) and Artemis!
Great news on Cybele, I hope she's a happy girl!
S.


----------

